# Farsali 2017



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2017)

A place for all things Farsali!!!


*FARSALI Jelly Beam Illuminator* in *Glazed*, the first highlighter of its kind that applies like a gel, but sets like a powder, makes a comeback on Cyber Monday, while supplies last. Get this viral glaze before its gone.

_Restocking exclusively on FARSALI.com on Monday, November 27[SUP]th

[/SUP]_


----------



## Rinstar (Nov 29, 2017)

I keep meaning to order this! Looks fun!


----------

